# £70.00 return tickets



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have just booked a return Dover-Calais ticket for this Friday 28th and return on Monday the 1st for only £70.00. We have a 7 m. motorhome.
I booked it with carefree ( travel dep. camping and caravan club) and the offer is with Seafrance through them for any sailing, any time, any date.
Just thought to let you know,if you didn't already.

Maddie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

That's a good prive for a fairly late booking.

For anyone preferring P & O, if you log on to www.theaa.com, and then on to travel/ferry, they have some fairly good offers there too.

Rapide561


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Norfolkline are charging £69 for all sailings on those dates. But if you click to pay in Euros the prices work out at 88€ off peak and 98€ peak. These convert to about £61 and £68 respectively. Strange but true.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

derek500 said:


> Norfolkline are charging £69 for all sailings on those dates. But if you click to pay in Euros the prices work out at 88€ off peak and 98€ peak. These convert to about £61 and £68 respectively. Strange but true.


But can we pay in Euros though. Has anyone done this. ie outward to France inward to UK.

Motorhomer


----------



## 98300 (Mar 23, 2006)

I booked with norfolk line 2 weeks ago to travel in August and selected to pay in euros (cheaper) I paid with my nationwide card and there was no problem. When it showed on my statement it was converted back to £ and I saved about £18. 
Roger


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Before christmas it was cheaper to book in £, so its always best to check.

Ralph


----------

